# Bruised penis on puppy



## Sunnylulu (Mar 14, 2013)

My vet noticed that my puppy has a bruised penis. He also has some scabs around it. He said that he may have been sucked on instead of the mothers nipples by the other pups in the litter. Anyone ever heard of this? Anything else it could be?


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh gosh yes, only I've seen it with horses, not puppies. We see this with our foals. One foal will go up to another foal and duck their head under there as they would with their own momma. I often wonder what they think when they don't get any milk! The foal on the receiving end usually gets a puzzled look on their face but never seems to mind.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's a new one on me!!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> That's a new one on me!!


 LOL LOL LOL
I was sittin' here, contemplating on whether to post a reply- but I just couldn't help to bring myself!! I am dirty minded, and SHAME ON ME!!!:HistericalSmiley: 

I hope your puppy recovers from this ok though..!! is this your newly acquired pup? if so, could this happened while he was sitting being cared for by his mom?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How long do you have Louis? I have never heard of that happening but I would imagine its possible.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I've never heard of this either but I suppose it's possible. Does it seem to bother your little guy? If the vet isn't concerned then I'm sure his penis is fine, but I think it's a little strange too.


----------



## Sunnylulu (Mar 14, 2013)

I've only has him for a week and the scabs and bruise have been there since. The vet said it takes a ping time for the bruise to heal. He screams if I try to clean him down there. I must admit that it's kinda funny. Can't help but think my little guy is already popular with the ladies.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

We fostered puppies who lost their mother and one would suck one the others penis to soothe himself. Our rescued kitten used to also do this to our other cat. Both had scabs and bruising from the experience similar to new mothers and cracked nipples.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow...that's a new one for me too. Live and learn, LOL.


----------



## Sunnylulu (Mar 14, 2013)

:HistericalSmiley:I just realized that he is sucking it blue! I try to distract him but it's not working. Can he end up biting it off? Should I put something bitter on it? I can't believe I'm asking these ridiculous questions!!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! I had never heard of this.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

It probably itches alot. or is it healed from March? sorry I'm confused. BTW, he is adorable. :wub::wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

When we brought Grace home she was trying to do that to Gus... Just could not understand! LOL


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Did your vet check for a urine infection? My wheaten kept sucking himself so i asked the vet about it and they said it sounded like a urinary tract infection and it was. I would call the vet to ask and let them know it is him sucking the little thing. If it is, you want him on meds because that is hard to beat if you let it go to long.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How old is the puppy? This isn't normal for a dog to do to himself and seldom happens with littermates either.


----------



## Sunnylulu (Mar 14, 2013)

He is 3 months old. We were at the vet today for his shots and i forgot to ask. Wow, now I'm worried about uti. He has no signs of uti. He can hold his pee all night and it is not cloudy or bloody. Any other signs I should look for? I hate to spend a ton of money and it be nothing. Also, don't want my sweet pup to be hurting! Ahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would collect a urine sample and take it into the vet. This way you don't have to pay for another visit. It does seem like something is bothering him since he is doing that to himself.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Maybe ask the vet if you can put a belly band on him so he can't get to it. They may want to leave it uncovered to heal. In that case you may have to put him in cone. Men!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I would have his urine checked. It could be early and not showing the signs of blood. But it would be good to catch it early.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

If everything is okay medically, another possibility would be obsessive-compulsive behavior. Dogs with obsessive-compulsive behavior will suck their flanks and items such as blankets.


----------



## Neetaz (Feb 19, 2013)

When I had my dog neutered the vet told me to put some roll on antiperspirant around the area. This worked my dog never licked or tried to chew around his tiny cut. Apparently the bitterness keeps them from licking or biting.

Might help...

I was afraid the antiperspirant could cause and infection and the Vet said it would be fine.


----------

